# Concerned Citizen Saves the Life of One of the Most Horribly Abused Dogs Ever



## Michelle420 (Aug 2, 2016)

They need donations for his medical care.



> Augustus is now being treated in the intensive care unit at the emergency vet. While many of his test results are not back yet, and some tests will be repeated to check for any signs of improvement (or even decline), we know that our boy is in really bad shape.
> 
> Augustus will likely need a blood transfusion because his red blood cell count is dangerously low as he is severely anemic. His white blood cell count is through the roof with so many sources of raging infections, and blood poisoning is a real concern.
> 
> In addition to all these things, the starvation is starting to take a toll on his organs as evidenced by his blood chemistry results. Once Augustus is a little more stabilized, X-rays will need to be taken to see if his open wounds are the result of gunshots.




Concerned Citizen Saves the Life of One of the Most Horribly Abused Dogs Ever

Trio Animal Foundation - Photos | Facebook






If you would like to help sponsor Augustus’ medical care, please consider making a donation at

www.trioanimalfoundation.org. You can earmark your donation “Augustus.” If you are making a donation via a smart phone and are not given the opportunity to earmark your donation, please forward your receipt confirmation to sue@trioanimalfoundation.org.


----------



## The Great Goose (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## depotoo (Aug 2, 2016)

It just makes me sick.  I hope he can recover and trust again.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 2, 2016)

I feel like  beating the hell out of whoever shot and starved the dog.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Aug 6, 2016)

The level of abuse that Augustus was put through is just sickening.  

Hopefully in the right hands, the dog's health will improve.

However the former owner whomever that might be, should receive the same form of punishments that was intentionally inflicted on the dog.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 6, 2016)

Wildcard said:


> The level of abuse that Augustus was put through is just sickening.
> 
> Hopefully in the right hands, the dog's health will improve.
> 
> However the former owner whomever that might be, should receive the same forms of punishments that was intentionally inflicted on the dog.



Totally agree!


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 6, 2016)

AUGUSTUS UPDATE 8/5/16: 

When we visited Augustus tonight he seemed to be a lot more alert and even wagged his tail when he saw us come in.

Augustus was able to get his IV catheter removed and is now drinking fluids on his own. He is still on a slow feeding regimen to prevent "refeeding syndrome" that could overwhelm his starved system. As you can imagine, this new introduction of food is causing him to have some belly discomfort and diarrhea. In addition to his pain medication and antibiotics, Augustus is also receiving medication for his upset stomach.

As posted yesterday, Augustus’ doctors plan to recheck his bloodwork tomorrow morning. If his red blood cell count is still as low as it was Thursday, he will receive a blood transfusion because his body will need an additional boost. Either way, it will hopefully be a step in the right direction and he will be on the road to recovery.

Augustus is continuing to receive Chlorohexadine scrubs on his burned skin lesions and the infected pressure sore. These scrubs are followed by silver sulfadiazine treatments. Silver sulfadiazine works by stopping the growth of bacteria that may infect an open wound. This helps to decrease the risk of the bacteria spreading to surrounding skin, or to the blood where it can cause a serious blood infection (sepsis).

When we left Augustus tonight, he was already falling asleep. We are hopeful that he shows more signs of improvement by tomorrow afternoon so that we can all breathe a little easier. If everybody keeps Augustus in their thoughts and prayers tonight, hopefully his doctors will have some good news when they call us in the morning. 

To all of those that have donated towards Augustus’ medical care, we can’t thank you enough. He deserves every chance to make it and that wouldn’t be possible without you.

If you would like to help sponsor Augustus' medical care, please consider making a donation atwww.trioanimalfoundation.org. You can earmark your donation "Augustus". If you are making a donation via a smartphone and are not given the opportunity to earmark your donation, please forward your receipt confirmation to sue@trioanimalfoundation.org.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 6, 2016)

Here is  the link for updates. Sounds like he is a bit better today.
Trio Animal Foundation


----------



## Vastator (Aug 6, 2016)

There's a special place in hell for people who abuse animals.


----------



## InsaneForJesus (Aug 18, 2016)

Evil, pure Evil, people who hurt animals and kids should be locked up permanently


----------



## depotoo (Aug 18, 2016)

Poor Augustus  had surgery  but he came through it well.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 18, 2016)

Anymore updates about Augustus? What about the dog abuser?


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 18, 2016)

AUGUSTUS UPDATE 8/17/16 4:55PM:
Trio Animal Foundation | Facebook
TAF heard from Augustus' surgeon a short time ago. Even though Augustus' surgery took over 3 hours, he did well with anesthesia and the everything went well. He said it was more tedious and complicated than he anticipated, partly due to the fact that there was a large amount of fibrotic tissue adhered to the glands themselves. The surgeon said the glands looked abnormal and he sent them off for pathology and culture, so we will know more in 5-10 days. We will be hearing from him again later this evening with a follow up report and will share info when we have it.

________________
Augustus is getting prepped for surgery and his Surgeon reassured us that this is the best option for Augustus.

Please keep Augustus in your thoughts and prayers. We will post once he is out of surgery and we have talked to his Surgeon.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 2, 2016)

August 30th Update:
This afternoon, Augustus met with the specialist that performed the emergency surgery on his lymph node/salivary gland while he was in the ER. We are happy to announce that Augustus' surgeon gave him the thumbs up and said that the surgical site looks great! Now, we can finally focus on getting his skin conditions and infections under control and getting him to put on more weight. 

Thank you for continuing to go on Augustus' journey with him and for supporting him along the way. He still has a long road ahead of him but with all of your support he is destined to succeed! Trio Animal Foundation | Facebook





Looks like he's get healthier and recovering!


----------



## depotoo (Sep 3, 2016)

Wow, he is looking sooo much better!





drifter said:


> August 30th Update:
> This afternoon, Augustus met with the specialist that performed the emergency surgery on his lymph node/salivary gland while he was in the ER. We are happy to announce that Augustus' surgeon gave him the thumbs up and said that the surgical site looks great! Now, we can finally focus on getting his skin conditions and infections under control and getting him to put on more weight.
> 
> Thank you for continuing to go on Augustus' journey with him and for supporting him along the way. He still has a long road ahead of him but with all of your support he is destined to succeed! Trio Animal Foundation | Facebook
> ...


----------

